# Cleaning bale wires



## Barometer (Feb 14, 2014)

Newbie to this forum.Do you clean rust from your bales or do you keep it the same as you found it?If you do clean them,  are you using steel wool or brass bristles, citric acid solutions, electrolysis, or something else?Once cleaned, do you coat them with something to prevent them from oxidizing again, such as linseed oil? BarometerInquisitive minds want to know


----------



## Fruit Jars (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't clean the bale wires.  If you wanted to would use WD-40 with 0000 steel wool.  Then coat with 3 in 1 oil.  I like to old look of the original wire bale so don't touch mine. Jerry


----------

